# job needed



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

I am currently looking for a job. I am a student at UWF studying environmental management but have opted out of taking summer classes. I have my own mower, weed eater, edger, and hedge trimmer so if anyone needs any yard work done please let me know. I am available to do any kind of work so if you need an extra hand do not hestitate to call me. If you would like to see a resume please PM me your email address. My number is 850-393-0826.

Thanks,
Spencer


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

BTT, if anyone has any leads on seasonal summer work or work in general please let me know


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

BTT, is it getting to hot to mow the grass? Give me a call! Ill also wash your boat!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Call me if you want a full commission sales job.
David
850-477-five o five four x1


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

FLbeachbum said:


> Call me if you want a full commission sales job.
> David
> 850-477-five o five four x1


What kind of sales job i just left my company worked full commission sales and performed well!


----------

